# Chết ngất với 6 mẫu tủ bếp nhựa Đài Loan đẹp 2001



## Dung Thủy (18/8/21)

Chết ngất với 6 mẫu tủ bếp nhựa Đài Loan đẹp 2001
Nhiều người mong muốn tìm kiếm được các mẫu tủ bếp bằng nhựa Đài Loan đẹp cho nhà mình. Dưới đây là vài gợi ý mà Vua Tủ Nhựa muốn gửi tới các bạn.
Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường nhiều ngăn TB04
•    2. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường liền tủ trang trí TB05
•    3. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường 2 tầng TB01
•    4. Tủ bếp nhựa 2 tầng đơn giản TB02
•    5. Tủ bếp nhựa cánh lật 2 tầng TB03
1. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường nhiều ngăn TB04

•    Mẫu tủ bếp nhựa TB04 có thiết kế gồm rất nhiều ngăn.
•    Phần phía trên bao gồm các ngăn để bát đũa, đồ đạc. Ngoài ra có thể gắn thêm máy hút mùi ở phía dưới các chân tủ bếp nhựa đẹp này.
•    Phần phía dưới để các loại đồ đạc như nồi niêu, xoong chảo.
•    Ở giữa là chậu rửa bát cùng bếp gas.
•    Chất liệu chính là nhựa Đài Loan cao cấp.
•    Có nhiều màu sắc để lựa chọn như xanh, trắng.
2. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường liền tủ trang trí TB05

•    Mẫu tủ bếp nhựa TB05 có thiết kế dạng góc chữ L với 2 phần. Trên đây là hình ảnh tủ bếp nhựa đẹp mà khách hàng có thể tham khảo thêm.
•    Phần trên để bát đĩa.
•    Phần dưới để xoong nồi.
•    Ngoài ra còn có thêm một tủ trang trí liền kề, có thể đặt vừa tủ lạnh phía trong.
3. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường 2 tầng TB01

•    Phần phía trên là nơi để chạn bát, các đồ nhẹ.
•    Phần phía dưới để xoong nồi, chậu rửa, bếp ga/bếp từ …
•    Chất liệu chính của mẫu tủ bếp nhựa đẹp này là nhựa Đài Loan cao cấp.
•    Thường làm màu trắng hoặc đen tùy chọn.
4. Tủ bếp nhựa 2 tầng đơn giản TB02

Phần trên của tủ bếp nhựa Đài Loan đẹp này gồm 6 ô để bát đĩa rồi các đồ đạc mắm muối.
•    Phần dưới để các loại nồi niêu, xoong chảo với tổng cộng 6 ô.
•    Ngoài ra ở giữa là chậu rửa bát, để bếp gas/từ.
•    Chất liệu chính là nhựa Đài Loan cao cấp.
Có nhiều màu sắc cho quý tủ bếp nhựa cao cấp




•    khách lựa chọn.
5. Tủ bếp nhựa tủ bếp bằng nhựa Đài Loan giá rẻ
 cánh lật 2 tầng TB03

•    Phần trên để bát đĩa với nhiều ngăn. Trong đó có một số ngăn dạng cánh lật tiện lợi cho người sử dụng.
•    Phần dưới để xoong nồi, các ngăn để dao có thể kéo trượt dễ dàng.
•    Ở giữa là chậu rửa bát tiện lợi.
•    Chất liệu chính của tủ bếp bằng nhựa Đài Loan đẹp này là nhựa Đài Loan cao cấp.
•    Có nhiều màu sắc lựa chọn cho tủ bếp nhựa giá rẻ như màu vân gỗ, trắng, đen.
Như vậy, Quý khách đã nắm được các mẫu tủ bếp bằng nhựa Đài Loan đẹp bán chạy trong năm qua. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage Vua Tủ Nhựa để được trợ giúp.


----------

